# táhni zpátky do Maďarska



## ilocas2

Jak se řekne anglicky "táhni zpátky do Maďarska"?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Push off back to Hungary! Shove off back to Hungary! (BE only) On yer bike back to Hungary!  (Slightly rude) Sod off back to Hungary!


----------



## nueby

V AmE, která je v registru hrubosti asi fuckcentrická, mě napadá nejvíc "Fuck off back to Hungary" nebo "Go the fuck back to Hungary". Bez použití toho slovesa snad "Piss off" nebo "Buzz off" (...back to Hungary), ale ty mi už tak autenticky nepřipadají.


----------



## ricekabla

You can say also Go the hell out of here back to Hungary


----------



## kloie

Or perhaps hit the road *(...) or *take your *ass *back to *Hungary *sorry if this is too rude and vulgar.

Moderator note: *rule 11: Use accepted written forms.*


----------



## ricekabla

Wording "Go the hell out of here back" has no results on Google. I'm sorry if I confused someone.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You're right in #6, ricekabla, "*go* the hell" isn't possible, but "*get* the hell (out of here) back to ..." is fine for "táhni". For those who suggested the "f" word, I don't agree. The "f" word - obviously depending on the social context at the time (which the original poster didn't give) - is still unacceptable/obscene to most BE speakers in most BE contexts, and I think it's too strong for "táhni", which is certainly rude, but not obscene.


----------

